# CEBU | Shrine of Mary | U/C



## anakngpasig (Jul 29, 2005)

Shrine of Mary
_City of Cebu, The Philippines_
Architect: CAZA Architects



wakeuptoreality said:


> source
> 
> the 100-wall church
> 
> ...




















Source

construction update


brodix said:


>


----------



## xlchris (Jun 23, 2006)

Impressive!


----------



## Walay Sapi (Jan 28, 2011)

gud2ya said:


>


http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1328829


----------



## Caravaggio (Oct 17, 2009)

It's different alright I like it


----------



## anakngpasig (Jul 29, 2005)

update



gtjr said:


> Oct. 14 2012 update


----------



## anakngpasig (Jul 29, 2005)

update



vulture49 said:


>


----------



## anakngpasig (Jul 29, 2005)

update


julfinch said:


>


----------



## Walay Sapi (Jan 28, 2011)

latest-



vulture49 said:


>


----------



## L e o n i d a s (May 3, 2012)

Hmm the cheesy statues kind of ruin it. But still, the architecture is amazing!


----------

